# Best Purple Cube?



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

SO my girlfriend decided she wants a purple cube now, because apparently black is just so blah and she needs to accessorize!

/sarcasm

But she does want a purple cube. So right now all I know of is the purple C4Y cube (she tried my c4y and hated it), and the purple Ghosthand (I ?) available on popbuying. I figure the cubesmith bright set would go nicely with the pink side as well.

Ghosthand is here:
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ing_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Purple-26816

Are there any other good purple cubes available? And is that Ghosthand a 1 or 2? I think its a 1...

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 20, 2010)

pfft my purple c4y is godly


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

I do believe you. But, as I have owned 2 C4Ys myself, and both of them suck, I don't want to chance it.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2010)

my purple c4y sucks D:


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 20, 2010)

maru.


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> maru.



Can you link me to it? I can only find it in transparent blue.


----------



## SlapShot (Apr 20, 2010)

I just ordered one of these because I dig purple as well. I know nothing about it though.

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.29020


I would like to have that purple Maru also.


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

SlapShot said:


> I just ordered one of these because I dig purple as well. I know nothing about it though.
> 
> http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.29020



I like the transparent purple, but it wouldn't be competition legal and I've been trying to convince her to compete. She averages sub 60 but she says that's too slow...

If it helps you in terms of recommendations she's currently using a type C (knockoff?) from DealExtreme with C4Y hardware and core.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 20, 2010)

riffz said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > maru.
> ...



http://maru.tw/index.php?page=shop....ategory_id=20&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=30


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 20, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



You are 12, she isn't really your Gf, I am 16 and I have never evern had a Bf.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> I am 16 and I have never evern had a Bf.



I am 16 and I have never even had a boyfriend either!

No joke.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 20, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



it's in NT$, divide it by 30 to get CAD


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



How does you being 16 and not in a relationship mean that he isn't in one?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2010)

Tim Sun.


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Tim Sun.



Go on...


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2010)

riffz said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Sun.
> ...



is purple.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 20, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



How do you know? Unless....
No, it can't be! You're not a stalker!


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

Anthony said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Go on...


----------



## radmin (Apr 20, 2010)

My purple C4Y is much better than my black one.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 20, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > You are 12, *she isn't really your Gf*, I am 16 and I have never evern had a Bf.
> ...



No it's cause we all know your "GF" is your hand.


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...



LOL no comment


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wouldn't purple make lookahead a little ridiculous?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 20, 2010)

*I* am the best purple cube.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 20, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...




Not exactly called for...


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Wouldn't purple make lookahead a little ridiculous?



I'm not sure, really. As long as all the stickers contrast the plastic I don't see why. She more just wants it for enjoyment than speedsolving. She'd use her black one for that.

I've decided to get her the Ghosthand and Type A. The Maru looks nice but I don't want to bother ordering from another site.



StefanPochmann said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...



LOL. I should clarify that I do think 12 is a tad young to be in a serious relationship, and I was just pointing out the flaw in kprox1994's logic. But who am I to make a call like that? I've been in a relationship for 3 years now and it started when we were both 15. But I still think a lot of maturing occurs between 12 and 15.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > kprox1994 said:
> ...



lolnocomment
Okay, I'm editing that thing out before this gets into a huge argument on whether or not I'm old/smart enough to have one.


@riffz: It's not really serious, we just enjoy hanging out w/ each other.


----------



## radmin (Apr 20, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Wouldn't purple make lookahead a little ridiculous?


 The regular color set was hard to use. With a bright set it was fine.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> @riffz: It's not really serious, we just enjoy hanging out w/ each other.



Then why do you insist on calling her your girlfriend?


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > @riffz: It's not really serious, we just enjoy hanging out w/ each other.
> ...



She's a *girl*, and they are *freinds*. Girl-Friend


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> She's a *girl*, and they are *freinds*. Girl-Friend



What's wrong with just calling her your friend?


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > She's a *girl*, and they are *freinds*. Girl-Friend
> ...



Just giving a possibility for his use of words =/.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 20, 2010)

You know, theoretically it is possible that some of the people posting in this thread couldn't care less about anyone else's relationship status and just wanted to recommend a decent purple cube.


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> You know, theoretically it is possible that some of the people posting in this thread couldn't care less about anyone else's relationship status and just wanted to recommend a decent purple cube.



lol.


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> You know, theoretically it is possible that some of the people posting in this thread couldn't care less about anyone else's relationship status and just wanted to recommend a decent purple cube.



Isn't there a purple type C?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 20, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> You know, theoretically it is possible that some of the people posting in this thread couldn't care less about anyone else's relationship status and just wanted to recommend a decent purple cube.



​


----------



## robindeun (Apr 20, 2010)

ghosthand?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 20, 2010)

robindeun said:


> ghosthand?



Yes.


Just get her a Ghosthand.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 20, 2010)

Ghost Friend? Girl Hand?


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 20, 2010)

Edward said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You know, theoretically it is possible that some of the people posting in this thread couldn't care less about anyone else's relationship status and just wanted to recommend a decent purple cube.
> ...



There's a pink one. And there might be a purple "C 1.5."


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > JTW2007 said:
> ...



Links? 

EDIT: Nvm, don't know why I didn't see it before..


----------

